# Don't forget your HO cougar tag



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1529-still-a-chance-to-hunt-cougars.html

Iron bear will love ya for it. But it's a cool opportunity to have if your out and about and happen to have the chance to tag one .


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Yep 

Deer hunters go buy one and shoot a female. Leave the big toms for the LE hunters and houndsman.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Tags go on sale tomorrow


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Funny stuff ! 

Not very many of these permits EVER get sold...

Since the begining of HO hunting in 1997, the DWR has only averaged saleing 800
of these permits a year! 

Only sold over 1000 in a year a couple times, and as few as 600 or so several years........

With lion populations in the dirt, lowest numbers I've ever seen, they just dont sale,
In all the years I've chased lions, I've NEVER bought a harvest objective permit..:!:..


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/1004778-post19.html

so why did you tell me to go get one instead of the draw?

No big deal right?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

A houndsman dealing misinformation in regards to cougar? No way.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Yea I know. Not enough elk or cougars in Utah for Goofy


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/1004778-post19.html
> 
> so why did you tell me to go get one instead of the draw?
> 
> No big deal right?


Well, you were compailing that you missed the draw....:!:...
AND, you might learn a thing or two about the TRUE lion situation ....
Spending a few weeks cutt'in lion tracks can be realy revilling, OR NOT.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> Well, you were compailing that you missed the draw....:!:...
> AND, you might learn a thing or two about the TRUE lion situation ....
> Spending a few weeks cutt'in lion tracks can be realy revilling, OR NOT.


yep it bummed me that I missed the draw but no problem according to you right? Or is it? Make up your mind.

Mind telling me what I know about the TRUE lion situation and what I don't know? What my beliefs are on it? Tell me who I know that is not this forum that runs his own dogs "cutt'in" tracks and "realy revilling" things that I talk to all of the time?

OR NOT?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

It's useless to argue with Mr know it all. Just ask him. I'm convinced him and #1 eye are brothers.


Ps don't bother PMing me telling me what a dumb **** I am. I have a dozen or so of those saved.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the pm goofy.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

martymcfly73 said:


> I'm convinced him and #1 eye are brothers
> 
> Can't be....Goofy actually goes out and kills stuff. 1-I just bloviates all over the internet.------SS


----------

